# Ever been banned? Websites/chat/infractions



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Have you ever been banned from any site, forum, forum chat, or anything else? Have you ever received infractions?

For me:


*Date of my first full website ban*: January 4th, 2010
*Total bans from all sites*: 2 (could have been 5)

*Date of my first chat ban*: N/A
*Total chat bans from all sites*: 0

*Date of my first infraction*: July 13th, 2006
*Total infractions from all sites*: 10

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Infraction/ban history for ipodtouchfans.com*
http://i48.tinypic.com/fjos93.png

*Infraction history for RuneScape*
http://i47.tinypic.com/2uqeo7a.png

Pictures are old by the way ^

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Overall*: I have been fully banned twice on ipodtouchfans.com (a forum for all iPod discussion) for piracy discussion, I've also received an infraction there that could have been a ban, and that would have made it three times banned from the site, but the mod was being nice. And that infraction, was again, for illegal/piracy related discussion. I also have been muted for three days on an MMORPG game called RuneScape for breaking its "Offensive Langauge" rule twice, and its "Asking for, or providing, Personal Information" rule. I have also received four infractions on videohelp.com for making too many threads of similar content. Five infractions there would have resulted in a ban. And lastly, I have received an infraction on this forum for bumping a topic over a year old, though the infraction reason was "derail/successive spam", and it was handed out by Ben.

*www.ipodtouchfans.com*: The first ban on ipodtouchfans.com wasn't even that bad, and it was for illegal/piracy discussion on January 4th, 2010: all I did was say "_I have cracked apps_", and then I got banned right then and there for one day. This was my first ban ever. But I wasn't discussing piracy, all I did was state something, so like what the heck? The second time was on January 31st, 2010 - it was an infraction for discussing piracy a second time that could have been a ban, but the mod was nice. Then the third infraction on March 3rd, 2010, again for discussing piracy, I got banned for three days because I made a topic asking help for torrenting songs. The site has an absolute zero tolerance for piracy; they ban you instantly if they catch you talking about it, even if you mention as little as a word that may pertain to piracy. I was dumb and didn't realize I was talking about piracy; I had no idea I was talking about piracy, nor did I really know what it was at that time (it was in January 2010, by the way, when all this happened).

*RuneScape*: On RuneScape, a web-based MMORPG, I have been muted for three days for breaking the game's "Offensive Langauge" rule twice, and for asking my friend for his e-mail address (how is that even bad???). I was in the "Red Zone", which means I was very close to being banned. This was all in July 2006; I was such a noob back then. Seriously. however, JaGEx erased all my infractions since I haven't broken any rules since July 2006.

*www.videohelp.com*: On videohelp.com, I have received four infractions for making too many topics of similar content (I was desperate for help!! >_<). Five infractions would lead to a ban, so I was on thin ice on that forum. However, again, all four infractions were erased since I have gone a while without breaking any rules.

*Conclusion*: So I've been fully banned only twice, but I was on thin ice on RuneScape and videohelp.com, so it could have really been four full bans. I was lucky. I've also received a total of nine infractions (warnings) from all sites put together. All the infractions were simply from me being a nub; I have no intentions of trolling or breaking site rules at all.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2011)

I was temporarily banned in MapleStory for benefitting from a hacker.

I've been banned multiple times from Fafchat/Tinychat. (Haxx is a douche)

I've recieved two infractions here and one warning.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned: Nowhere because I am awesome.
Infactions: A few- 1 genuine, the rest Ben.


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Tycho (Mar 2, 2011)

B& 4 LYFE from TheElderScrolls.com forums.  Fucking uptight assholes.
Was banned from the DBSA forums but recently I got unbanned (not ENTIRELY sure why).
A few (I do mean *FEW*) infractions and warnings here.  Honestly, I'm surprised I haven't got many more than what I have, but I won't complain too much.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 2, 2011)

In all my time on the nets, I've never ever received one infraction, though sometimes I feel like my attitude and actions deserved it.


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

Seriously though, I can't even count the shit I'm banned from or the infractions that have piled up over my internet escapades.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

temp banned from FAF for alts
temp banned from FA for calling French people elitists :V
banned from Neopets for saying "kill your pets, kill your family"
temp banned on FAFchat (skype) for imitating Jashwa
temp banned on #holegan for spam (too many messages in a certain amount of time)
B& 4 LYFE on serebii forums on a "cool members mass suicide" thread :v


----------



## Icky (Mar 2, 2011)

A few infractions here and there on FAF, nothing serious. I've only been banned from a xat.com chatroom, where I would go on tirades about how everyone in the room was an awful pervert and a disgrace to society.

I liked that chatroom :C


----------



## SirRob (Mar 2, 2011)

Deo said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA


One of my two infractions was for making that same post.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember I was banned for a day one time because I was being an irritating little turn on some piss poor forum for American Dragon fans. But that was sooooo long ago. Lol


----------



## Willow (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never been banned from anywhere but I have several infractions from here (mostly from Ben too) and they're all expired.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 2, 2011)

2 FAF warnings. One legit, the other was Ben. 

I've been warned on another site Psypets.net (it's a terrible site, but so easy to troll) 
The reason I was banned is together some friends of mine on that site decided to troll another site, we used a proboards to plan it. It was mentioned once on psypets and we all got warnings...yep doesn't that make total sense?


----------



## Darkwing (Mar 2, 2011)

I recently got muted for 3 days on Runescape because I found a mod surrounded by a whole bunch of 9 year olds stroking his e-peen, so my friend and I spammed the chat calling him a ******. It was funny reading through the chat log. 

I got banned from many, many source game servers. I love griefing, I get banned from, like, 5 servers a day, most of them being permabans.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 2, 2011)

I was banned from a skype chat for making constant puns. Worth it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm disabled for inactivity on a private torrent site I never used
that's about it


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Darkwing said:


> I recently got muted for 3 days on Runescape because I found a mod surrounded by a whole bunch of 9 year olds stroking his e-peen, so my friend and I spammed the chat calling him a ******. It was funny reading through the chat log.


 
Lol that reminds me of my step-brother. One time when he went on RuneScape briefly and I was watching him, he went in the Varrock bank basement and one person came down, and my step-brother was saying stuff like "can you blow me please?" and "you're a fat loser" and swearing at them for no reason and other trolling acts, and we were loling. He then logged out shortly after he was done trolling. I wonder if he ever got reported.

Also, my step-brother was banned from a Halo forum for trolling: he posted a fake link to his fake clan, and the link was to a spinning penis with the song "you spin me right round" playing.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 2, 2011)

Only been banned once, on Dead Frontier for posting a link to a "malicious" website, yeah I was Rick Rolling people.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 2, 2011)

2 xbox live accounts permanently muted due to griefing.

And i've had my IP address permanently banned on Wrongplanet and RevLeft.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I was banned from a skype chat for making constant puns. Worth it.


 I want the logs for this.


Aethze said:


> Only been banned once on Dead Frontier for posting a link to a "malicious" website, yeah I was Rick Rolling people.


 laaammeee


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 2, 2011)

why are your bans so important to you that you engrave them into an e-plaque for all to see


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why are your bans so important to you that you engrave them into an e-plaque for all to see


 
I just like having neat and organized posts.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> laaammeee


 
I know, but I'm a good little boy so I never get in trouble.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 2, 2011)

b& from here a few times, one of which was over cub which is a moot point now. I forget what the others were about but probably my own stupid fault for losing my cool and threatening to run in with the AK-47, then follow with the .357, put 'em on they ass like an overdose of penis illin' penicillin. I _think_ I might've been b& from Werewolf.Com once but that's like not being allowed to play in the ball pen at McDonald's cuz you're too grown. That site has like 12 people who actually post anymore. There was an old Bone Thugs N Harmony board from way back, as well as Goldenwolf's old EZboard, and another EZboard run by a pair of sketchbag therians who'd ban you just for not understanding a post you said. Not a hard feat to pull off if you speak anything past a 4th grade reading level in any event. The only other place I can think of where I was B4L was a site that is now for all intents and purposes defunct and has been since 1998.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2011)

Clayton said:


> why are your bans so important to you that you engrave them into an e-plaque for all to see


 It's fun to hear about it, imo.


Aethze said:


> I know, but I'm a good little boy so I never get in trouble.


 A likely story x3


----------



## Holsety (Mar 2, 2011)

Got banned from a Day of Defeat server for being an ass, and a bunch of warnings on gamefaqs for calling people asses. That's about it


----------



## Deo (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> laaaaaame


^This above quote sums up my feelings on the quote below.


A Person said:


> I just like having neat and organized posts.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 2, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I was banned from a skype chat for making constant puns. Worth it.


I hope you learned your lesson.  Keep your awful puns out of my Skype chat.  It's rape and then abortion of comedy and the English language.


----------



## Icky (Mar 2, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I hope you learned your lesson.  Keep your awful puns out of my Skype chat.  It's rape and then abortion of comedy and the English language.


 
I dunno, I thought they were pretty punny.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have only been temporarily banned from runescape legacy for cybering.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 2, 2011)

Been banned 5 times from subeta, banned from 10 tinychat rooms for blasting panty and stocking with garterbelt music and banned from runescape 2 times.

That's all I can remember.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 2, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I hope you learned your lesson.  Keep your awful puns out of my Skype chat.  It's rape and then abortion of comedy and the English language.


 this only fuels me >=3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 2, 2011)

Holsety said:


> Got banned from a Day of Defeat server for being an ass, and a bunch of warnings on gamefaqs for calling people asses. That's about it


 
The important question is why anyone with a brain stays involved with gamefaqs forums once they've figured out they're pretty much the exception to the rule.


----------



## Aethze (Mar 2, 2011)

Skift said:


> A likely story x3


 
Unfortunately for me it's true, and I never do anything because I'm afraid I'll get in trouble and it fucking sucks.


----------



## Querk (Mar 2, 2011)

Banned from a couple online games, perma-banned from Bungie.net forums, only temp banned on a few other forums. mlit


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 2, 2011)

There are places I should have been banned for making epic lag bombs that crash the browser of anyone in the area. However so far I haven't been banned or infracted.


----------



## serbus (Mar 2, 2011)

I was perma banned on Gaia once.  Took me 2 weeks and about 40 e-mails to explain to them what had _actually_ happened before they finally unbanned me.  I swear, its like you talk to a different person every time you e-mail them and they don't read any of the previous responses.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Mar 2, 2011)

Two-week ban from Bungie forums for a stupid reason and an uptight prick who couldn't extricate his cranium from his rectum.
1 infraction here for a poorly worded post. Long expired, I don't care.

I'm a goody two shoes.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 2, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Two-week ban from Bungie forums for a stupid reason and an uptight prick who couldn't extricate his cranium from his rectum.
> 1 infraction here for a poorly worded post. Long expired, I don't care.
> 
> I'm a goody two shoes.


 
Oh thanks for reminding me. I actually also got an infraction here for bumping a year-old topic, but the reason he gave wasn't relevant -- it was "Derailing/successive spamming". How is it spamming or derailing if it was an on-topic, quality post? It should've been "necro-bumping".


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

On FAF: 1 warning and 1 expired infraction :I

I've left other forums, although I did get slapped around on Pokemon forums (in my early teen years) with warnings, infractions, and tempabans for pointing out serious flaws and apparently "harassing" people.

Apparently saying "Someone on the forums has a Pikachu with that same handkerchief, maybe you should pick a different color for it?" is harassment.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> On FAF: 1 warning and 1 expired infraction :I
> 
> I've left other forums, although I did get slapped around on Pokemon forums (in my early teen years) with warnings, infractions, and tempabans for pointing out serious flaws and apparently "harassing" people.
> 
> Apparently saying "Someone on the forums has a Pikachu with that same handkerchief, maybe you should pick a different color for it?" is harassment.


 
Mine has also expired. The guy that gave me the infraction's name was Ben.

Also, that is funny and retarded.


----------



## Ames (Mar 3, 2011)

More times than I can count across the web.  Been warned/infracted multiple times here, but no bans yet.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

A Person said:


> Mine has also expired. The guy that gave me the infraction's name was Ben.
> 
> Also, that is funny and retarded.


I know, right? :I Pokemon nerds are such idiots. It didn't help that everyone as a member was 13+ and the "mods/admins" were our age. So there was no one to really be "the adult" in there.


----------



## Zoltea (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I know, right? :I Pokemon nerds are such idiots. It didn't help that everyone as a member was 13+ and the "mods/admins" were our age. So there was no one to really be "the adult" in there.


 
It all depends where you go for them. It's more the age group and less the fans. I've been on a PokÃ©mon forum with mostly people 15+ and I think just about all of the mods/admins are above 18. It's a great place too. It sucks that you had to have an encounter like that.


----------



## Qoph (Mar 3, 2011)

Got perma banned from the official Sega forums back when I was a Sonic fag.  Got into a fight with a mod after another guy got banned.
Got temp banned from a random flash game once for saying 'gay'.  Okay then.
Got temp banned or infracted, forget which, on GameFAQs for saying 'fo shizzle'.  That was pretty fucking petty.


----------



## Ley (Mar 3, 2011)

When I was younger I pretended to be three-four years older to get into weird places. I went to said places for sentences that were constructed correctly.. sadly, I did not find that on .tk. So yeah, banned from .tk and Byblos and FW 'till I'm 18. 

Yeah, I am a terrible person v.v


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Zoltea said:


> It all depends where you go for them. It's more the age group and less the fans. I've been on a PokÃ©mon forum with mostly people 15+ and I think just about all of the mods/admins are above 18. It's a great place too. It sucks that you had to have an encounter like that.


I think 18's too young to "run" a forum. That's just my opinion, though. Maybe a really mature 18-year-old can do it, but what kind of infraction is given for saying the world "idiot"? Kids swear worse than sailors nowadays. In fact, they'd been swearing like that since _I_ was a kid. Guess it depends on maturity level (which was low, obviously, in the forums I had joined).


----------



## Qoph (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think 18's too young to "run" a forum. That's just my opinion, though. Maybe a really mature 18-year-old can do it, but what kind of infraction is given for saying the world "idiot"? Kids swear worse than sailors nowadays. In fact, they'd been swearing like that since _I_ was a kid. Guess it depends on maturity level (which was low, obviously, in the forums I had joined).


 
I ran a forum when I was 17.  Had a pretty loyal following until my constant depressive episodes drove them all away.  If I hadn't been such a wreck at that point in my life it might have gone well.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> *I think 18's too young to "run" a forum.* That's just my opinion, though. Maybe a really mature 18-year-old can do it, but what kind of infraction is given for saying the world "idiot"? Kids swear worse than sailors nowadays. In fact, they'd been swearing like that since _I_ was a kid. Guess it depends on maturity level (which was low, obviously, in the forums I had joined).


 
Dude...I've known someone who was like...not even a teenager yet and he had his own fully-functioning Sonic fan forum with active members on it too lol.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 3, 2011)

Qoph said:


> I ran a forum when I was 17.  Had a pretty loyal following until my constant depressive episodes drove them all away.  If I hadn't been such a wreck at that point in my life it might have gone well.


Perfect example of maturity level right there. If someone is mature, absolutely go for it. However, those mods/admins at all the forums I joined were definitely not there to keep the fun going; imo, they were there just to have someone to boss around every now and then.



A Person said:


> Dude...I've known someone who was like...not even a teenager yet and he had his own fully-functioning Sonic fan forum with active members on it too lol.


Well that was my opinion. But like I said: Maturity level is a huge deal, too. People who are "LOL RANDOM" are probably not a good idea to have running any forum, even one for Pokemon fans.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been banned from a few small, privately-owned games and forums. Nothing interesting, just me being crotchedy around happy users who got sick of my attitude, I guess. I used to be a bitch have anger issues. :[

Have gotten a few reprimands on deviantART for either being snippy or uploading adult shit (I forget that the stuff I consider completely tame is still considered porn in the real world).

I like it more around here.  I can do whatever the fuck I want, and I've only gotten one infraction.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 3, 2011)

^ I technically got banned here once by this bitch.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been temp banned from forums for being a dick. Other than than not much. 



I've been banned from 9001 different online multiplayer servers for... well you name it. :V 

Keep in mind that most of these only happened once. 

-Accusations of hacking (I wasn't)
-Accusations of camping (I was)
-Verbally harassing an admin. 
-Having an offensive name
-Having the name Aimbot.exe on an unsecured server (MASSIVE BUTTHURT)
-Accusing the admin of hacking
-Use of restricted perks in COD
-Being a dick
-Kicked from L4D for...
---Teamkiling... as an infected
---Medkit whoring
---Insisting that I was a pacifist and could only use medkits to fend off zombies
---Abusing flammable materials
---Verbal abuse 
---Having a guest on the other team (People hate you for that. This is by far the most common reason I get kicked.)
---Kickvote abuse
---Verbal abuse on the part of my guest (who played as a hunter on the other team and jumped around the survivors yelling at them about being racist against zombies) 


And many more. 

...

I swear I'm not an asshole... usually.

EDIT: Oh, right. Remembered a few more. 

Banned from Yahoo Answers (more than once IIRC) for trolling. 
Temp-banned from /b/ because typing "Last Thread 404'd" is an ista-ban. 

Um...


Oh, and I've also been temporarily banned from Google.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2011)

Xenke said:


> ^ I technically got banned here once by this bitch.


 
I wuvs you. <3

Banning people is how I express my affection.


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 3, 2011)

I was banned off of Ochiba Oekaki because I said that I suck in an oekaki animation. >_> I didn't get a warning or anything just a quick ban without any explanation. I had to PM the owner on DA to find out why...

Edit: Oh! Another one came to mind. I had a temp ban on Y!gallery for getting into an argument with this girl. lol


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2011)

Nicole1725 said:


> I was banned off of Ochiba Oekaki because I said that I suck in an oekaki animation. >_> I didn't get a warning or anything just a quick ban without any explanation. I had to PM the owner on DA to find out why...



...That is hilarious.  XD


----------



## Nicole1725 (Mar 3, 2011)

Nylak said:


> ...That is hilarious.  XD



Well I learned my lesson. lol


----------



## FoxPhantom (Mar 3, 2011)

NS2 Forums: three day suspension with 1 infraction, I got angry at an Admin because of banning some artist without warning (Warnings first, then ban. however he left because of how bad the NS2 admins were).  It got me so mad I Accused her, eventually she smacked me with the three days with a infraction, which gave me enough time to slap her back, and to hightail it with a plan. the picture shows her in wedgie from Freakazoid.  (Once my three days was up of coarse.) It's been about a one year since I Permanently left with my last art as a last laugh.

EDIT: That is all I know of. and I think that was the first time I got something like that.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been warned once on another site for using tactics in a debate that would be 100% OK here.  I guess the person I was debating took my logical arguments against his viewpoint as a "personal attack," and the moderator agreed with him.

Needless to say, I avoid that site now.

Never been banned anywhere, tho.

[Edit]  Nope, I'm wrong!  Back in the mid 90's I was temp banned from a MUD (text-based MMO for those who aren't old like me) for violating the "English only" rule in public places. My crime: I said "et cetera", instead of the abbreviation "etc." To make matters worse, the douchebag admin who banned me wouldn't even lift my ban when _*every other admin on the site *_told them that "et cetera" is a valid English phrase and has been for centuries.  But the site's policy was that only the admin who banned you could lift the ban.  I was only banned for a week, but I left the game permanently.  If admins there could ban people for something so incredibly stupid, I didn't want to be there.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm a boring goody two-shoes.  The only ban I've ever gotten anywhere was a suspension I gave myself (on an alt) on FA about an hour ago.



A Person said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me. I actually also got an infraction here for bumping a year-old topic, but the reason he gave wasn't relevant -- it was "Derailing/successive spamming". How is it spamming or derailing if it was an on-topic, quality post? It should've been "necro-bumping".



I just read the infraction.  We don't have a preset infraction for necroposting, so he chose the closest matching one.


----------



## Hir (Mar 3, 2011)

i just got out of a month ban on last.fm

i've had various suspensions in various places, but no permanent bans

never been suspended here but I've had like 2 infractions which I probably deserved


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Mar 3, 2011)

Never got banned or suspended, but as far as I remember, I get a lot of warnings.
I got a warning from a chat moderator because I was being mean to a little girl in the chat claiming to be furry just because she drew human animals with huge breast and a warning from a forum admin because I was acting mean to a person that is two times my age but with the brain of a baby.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 3, 2011)

I've never gotten banned, however just today I was silenced on Kongregate for "bumping an inappropriate thread." Pssssh.


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2011)

I was banned from my first forum after I rick-rolled the administators. For serious.

They called it "linking to malicious sites".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 3, 2011)

I got a month-long ban for jokingly calling anti-furs calling me "a disgusting horrible zoophile furfag" skinfags. I never got an infraction over here though, and I doubt that I ever will in a long time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been banned from deviantART like eight times. :B


----------



## fleetfoot (Mar 3, 2011)

Who's ben?

Curious noob is curious


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 3, 2011)

I was suspended on Gaiaonline several times for "trolling," even though I wasn't trolling. I'm just an asshole that doesn't want to see saggy-titted little preteens shoving their bra into a camera and asking "M I HAWT???" 
I would think any normal person's reaction to that would be telling them to gtfo, but apparently Gaia is run by pedophiles.

Had sections of my old account suspended on Sheezyart from bitching out whiny, attention whoring emo kids.
Particularly one who kept text-fucking her e-boyfriend in all of her picture comments.

Um...
I think that's it. At least, that's what stands out to me.


----------



## crustone (Mar 3, 2011)

I have lost track of all my banned troll accounts but I have never had a legit account banned on any website.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 3, 2011)

No infractions anywhere, no bans anywhere


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 3, 2011)

Got banned from a forum after getting bored with it and cheating my way to 4,294,967,295 points on all the flash games they had in the arcade. That was pretty funny.

Banned from another one just because the admin was a dick and didn't like me. Whatever.

Banned from here a few times, mostly because Nylak doesn't like it when I drunkpost :3 A ton of infractions too.

I was also briefly suspended on FA when I first joined, though I never found out why :V


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 3, 2011)

Now why would anyone ever want to ban someone as delightful as myself


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 3, 2011)

Erm, I've never actually been banned anywhere on any kind of site. I tried to though once. I wanted to get rid of my Gaia account so I tried to troll. But apparently I failed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned from AOL teen forums many years ago, one FAF infraction long expired


----------



## Rynn (Mar 3, 2011)

I was once banned for banning some idiot that the channel owner liked on IRC years ago.  To be fair I did pretty much trap him into breaking channel rules on a regular basis because he was a stereotypical idiot, as an excuse to ban him.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned from Neopets because I was being a prick/troll/racist douche during Black history month.
Infraction from WoW for being racially insensitive.
Infraction(s) on FAF for being racially insensitive.
Infraction on Gaia for trolling.
Infraction on Werenation for being racist/Trolling another user who was being racist.
IP banned for luring peodphiles/Trolling on some chat thing which led to the infraction on gaia for trolling.

There's a pattern here.


----------



## The Angel Fox (Mar 3, 2011)

My friend banned me on his site. After I spent 18 hours getting it up installing scripts etc..

Then boom he banned me


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 3, 2011)

Doxat said:


> My friend banned me on his site. After I spent 18 hours getting it up installing scripts etc..
> 
> Then boom he banned me


 
Leave yourself a back door next time >:3


----------



## Super_Tron (Mar 3, 2011)

Got banned from a local board's IRC for saying marijuana


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope. I'm a good boy ^_^


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Werenation



I think that's the place I was thinking of. Though IIRC the sites ownership changed hands at some point and I'm pretty sure it was the second set of owners who were too stupid not to ban anyone who seriously discussed anything because they wouldn't understand it, and that's well before it could get heated enough to drop an n-bomb/invoke godwins.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Nope. I'm a good boy ^_^


 
Lies.



Wolf-Bone said:


> I think that's the place I was thinking of. Though IIRC the sites ownership changed hands at some point and I'm pretty sure it was the second set of owners who were too stupid not to ban anyone who seriously discussed anything because they wouldn't understand it, and that's well before it could get heated enough to drop an n-bomb/invoke godwins.


 
Unlike here, I didn't know the moderators to well enough, but the "n"-bomb/Godwin's law....HNNGGGHHH.
But yeah...


----------



## Riavis (Mar 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Lies.


 
You said you wouldn't show those pictures you big meanie.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2011)

Nylak said:


> I used to be a bitch have anger issues. :[


 
Kinda like how I used to have a coffee-drinking habit?

(Reminds me, I need to go pour myself a second cup so I can start my coffee habit up again for the morning.)

 I KID I KID ILU NYLAK DON'T BAN ME <3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 3, 2011)

Riavis said:


> You said you wouldn't show those pictures you big meanie.


 
Not yet.
Not until you deliver this briefcase full of....papers. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm, IRC ban for about a day for running a regular off of the IRC and the forums the IRC was associated with. He came back about a year later as a really shitty troll.
From that same forum, several times for alts. And probably some more on my main account for being a general dick. Was my first forum, so a lot of bans in my early days probably. I was terrible.

Banned on a forum for posting parody threads of "Would you fuck an clone of yourself?"
So I made "Would you fuck a animal clone of yourself?" "Would you fuck an dead clone of yourself?" "Would you fuck an robot clone of yourself?" and "Would you rape an heterosexual clone of yourself?"
My first and only other ban from that site was for my first post "bump" on a thread one of my friends there had made maybe 2 years before. He got banned for his OP post after I bumped the thread :3

From another forum, for spamming shock images all over the site, all at the same time.

From yet another forum, for arguing with the admins for whatever reason I had.

Aaand another forum, for alternate accounts. One of them wasn't mine, though, but they banned me, assuming it was mine.

From here? I don't know.


The parody threads ban was my most recent. Before that though, haven't been banned from anywhere for ages.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been warned several times on the CS:S Parachute GG DM server I regulary play on for knifing newfags 3+ times in a row. Apparently such actions makes me a troll. :V
Been accused of using aimbot. 

Moral of the story, butthurt people everywhere.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 3, 2011)

Never been banned from any site, though I have received a few infractions in my time here.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> I've been warned several times on the CS:S Parachute GG DM server I regulary play on for knifing newfags 3+ times in a row. Apparently such actions makes me a troll. :V


 
Troll no, griefer only to those who are easily butthurt.  I mean, come on.  You get knifed by a vet, it's not a big fucking deal.  You learn, you improve, and later you return the favor.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Troll no, griefer only to those who are easily butthurt.  I mean, come on.  You get knifed by a vet, it's not a big fucking deal. You learn  whine, you improve spray-n'-pray and later you ragequit return the favor.



Fix'd

 To be honest, very few newfags grow up to be Para' GG DM veterans these days. They're so eager to ban/knife us old-timers that they forget the ABC of CS:S rules. Though I can't complain, more fresh meat for the slaughterer(s).


----------



## Vo (Mar 3, 2011)

I've lost count of how many bans I've got on Neopets for drunkposting. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 3, 2011)

I was permanently banned off the old WoW forums, along with a number of other people I knew in our realm forums. We had a creeper that would abuse the report feature and get you for the most absurd reasons. I don't think too much on it because I stopped playing the game, and our realm forums is devoid of people since then.


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 3, 2011)

Got banned from 4chan a million times. Or some inordinately large number like that.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 3, 2011)

One account got banned on Gaia after receiving an anonymous gift.

Got one infraction over here.


----------



## yiffneko (Mar 3, 2011)

got perma banned from halo 1 and 2 XD for people yelling omfg hax everytime I hit killed someone or did random shit like killed 1 or 3 people before falling to my death. <.< honestly I dont see why but evidently I pissed off enough players to have microsoft ban me not to mention had a few gamertags banned just for having random shit in it. >.<


----------



## Spatel (Mar 3, 2011)

I was banned from *Something Awful* because they banned everyone that posted in LF during a certain day. 

I'm back on though. Gotto get my news from somewhere.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> I was banned from my first forum after I rick-rolled the administators. For serious.
> 
> *They called it "linking to malicious sites".*



Wat?


----------



## BRN (Mar 3, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Wat?


 
Here's a screenshot of what they sent me. :/


----------



## Blutide (Mar 3, 2011)

Surprisingly no, I have never been banned.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 3, 2011)

Never ever, cause I'm not a BAAD BOY!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 3, 2011)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Never ever, cause I'm not a BAAD BOY!


 
YOU LIE!!!! >:[


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> Here's a screenshot of what they sent me. :/


 
Something's wrong.  The picture doesn't want to load.


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 3, 2011)

I often intentionally get banned from various Tinchats. 
'Tis fun if you're bored enough.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2011)

I am almost banned from this web sight. ):

I hope I don't mess up !


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I am almost banned from this web sight. ):
> 
> I hope I don't mess up !


 
you'll always have a place at holegan


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 3, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> you'll always have a place at holegan


 
I have been banned from Holegan two times. )':

I am just the worst.

Nobody loves me.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I have been banned from Holegan two times. )':
> 
> I am just the worst.
> 
> Nobody loves me.


 
They just don't understand you is all. Hell, I don't understand you. They really could stand to lighten the hell up though.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 4, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> I have been banned from Holegan two times. )':
> 
> I am just the worst.
> 
> Nobody loves me.


 
hey me too

ban bros \m/


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, runescape. I have been muted and banned there so many times for the most childish things! I got muted for saying obama's awesomefor being the first non white president once.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh god. I would have to think about this.

My first ban was from an Ezboard. I can't even remember what it was about. Probably voicing my opinion in an angry or exaggerated, hyperbolic way. Or being trollish.

I think most of my bans are either from being trollish, voicing my opinions in a provocative way, or saying something I know will piss someone off and not caring.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 5, 2011)

SirRob said:


> One of my two infractions was for making that same post.



Same here.
I was told I shitposted so I got a warning when I posted something like that there was sort of an underlying 'joke' relating to the thread.
I shoulda known, though.


----------



## Delta (Mar 6, 2011)

Banned from a BC2 sever and its forum for suggesting changes to the rules because they were useless after the update :V
I still visit them from time to time on different IPs


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 6, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Same here.
> I was told I shitposted so I got a warning when I posted something like that there was sort of an underlying 'joke' relating to the thread.
> I shoulda known, though.


 
Warnings are generally handed out at random here. It is like playing a fun game of chance. You never know when one will pop up!

I have asked the administration about this and their response was to stop caring about warnings because they are meaningless.


----------



## Proeliator (Mar 6, 2011)

I went onto a Call of Duty christian server under the name Allah, and got kicked.
Five minutes later I went on under the name Black Jesus, and managed to type out "Sup mah niglets" before I got banned.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been banned from a few forums.

I got banned from a "My Life as a Teenage Robot" fan forum years ago, the administrative staff felt that they were entitled to dig into my personal life and I told em to fuck off... The forum died shortly after I was banned :3

I got banned from "furry play" cos the owner is a bitch, which I really wouldn't consider a banishment cos I deleted my account a year before the owner decided to tell me (via pm here on FAF) I was no longer welcome there. And now, that forum has been shut down due to lack of traffic.

I've been banned from yiffstar forums for insulting staff, over time I've learned that they did me a favor.

I've been banned multiple times from WWOEC, including a now perma-ban. I got banned over questionable shit, banned for shit that most other users get away with on a daily basis, and got banned simply cos their butt-hurting for artists. Some user got banned for out right accusing one of their precious artists of tracing, and when the staff posted a thread about it and an overlayed image of the picture in question I said "I can see how someone can come to that conclusion" and got banned for it.

The perma-ban is the only ban I'd ever say they had legitimate reason to ban, but a perma-ban was a bit overkill considering for most everyone else they would have just locked the thread and ignored it all.

For the most part I behave myself, as long as I'm not provoked I'm primarily docile. It's when people start spewing shit from the mouth and start pressing my buttons when problems arise.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 6, 2011)

I got a 2 point infraction from Xaerun the other day.

It was worth it, though.


----------



## Krogglidor (Mar 6, 2011)

I have only ever received one infraction, it was on x360a.com and it was because I posted a thread about looking for a group of non-modders to play with (Borderlands, that game is modded to hell) and the reason for my infraction was because I did not "use the achievement trading thread" I wasn't looking for achievements, I already had them all.


----------



## aiden749 (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember that ben guy that used to be a mod on this site saw something he didn't like and gave me a warning, then he tacked some infractions on me in the same day for some stuff I wrote about 2 months b4. talk about harassment, it was definitely annoying.


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

I was banned for using copyright music on youtube, then immediately unbanned because the band said I could. (It was a pretty unknown band at the time called The Modern Society.)
Other than that, not much of anything.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2011)

Max said:


> I was banned for using copyright music on youtube, then immediately unbanned because the band said I could. (It was a pretty unknown band at the time called The Modern Society.)
> Other than that, not much of anything.


 
I have tons of videos that were muted because I had copyrighted music playing over them, such as Super Smash Brothers Brawl fight videos and I added music to it to liven it up. Apparently you can't do that and are supposed to make boring videos. I also uploaded the 9th inning of the Philadelphia Phillies 2008 World Series win, and it was taken down altogether since I didn't have the expressed written consent of MLB, and I to this day I can never understand why the fuck I did something that stupid.

So I guess you could count all these muted videos as infractions towards my YouTube account.


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

A Person said:


> I have tons of videos that were muted because I had copyrighted music playing over them, such as Super Smash Brothers Brawl fight videos and I added music to it to liven it up. Apparently you can't do that and are supposed to make boring videos. I also uploaded the 9th inning of the Philadelphia Phillies 2008 World Series win, and it was taken down altogether since I didn't have the expressed written consent of MLB, and I to this day I can never understand why the fuck I did something that stupid.
> 
> So I guess you could count all these muted videos as infractions towards my YouTube account.


Youtube (or more specifically, VEVO) doesn't seem to understand the idea of "free advertisement".


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 6, 2011)

Max said:


> Youtube (or more specifically, VEVO) doesn't seem to understand the idea of "free advertisement".


 
You know you're right lol.

Also, I never understood why there are tons of random music videos and whatnot uploaded by normal people and none of them are muted or anything, and instead YouTube just puts the name of the song under the video and a button to download it from iTunes or Amazon.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been banned from youtube like, 5 times. Then I stopped with all my anime music video bullshit and went with uploading WoW stuff.

I have like..6 warnings here, not worth points or nothing since they're not infractions. I'm pretty well behaved here. Haven't received a warning in monnntthsss.

Was suspended from an old Zoids RPG for a full week for creating two accounts and trading shit to my main account to benefit.

Uhhh, been banned around 50 times from Neopets. Quit for real in like 7th grade. I used to bot, and use hack programs to get top scores in the games. I was a boss with my 20 million Neopoints from shop refreshing.

Banned from an assortment of hacking and botting communities.
Banned from Maplestory for harassment and botting.

Been suspended on WoW once for spamming, and got it repealed because it was a hacker who had done it :|


----------



## Max (Mar 6, 2011)

A Person said:


> You know you're right lol.
> 
> Also, I never understood why there are tons of random music videos and whatnot uploaded by normal people and none of them are muted or anything, and instead YouTube just puts the name of the song under the video and a button to download it from iTunes or Amazon.


 You know, I never understood that either. Maybe it's an auto-recognition feature? Hm.


----------



## Nekomimi (Mar 6, 2011)

Proeliator said:


> I went onto a Call of Duty christian server under the name Allah, and got kicked.
> Five minutes later I went on under the name Black Jesus, and managed to type out "Sup mah niglets" before I got banned.


 
Ahahah that's awesome. :'D
*Sigged*


----------



## Ricky (Mar 6, 2011)

Gee, I wonder :roll:


----------



## Morroke (Mar 6, 2011)

Proeliator said:


> I went onto a Call of Duty christian server under the name Allah, and got kicked.
> Five minutes later I went on under the name Black Jesus, and managed to type out "Sup mah niglets" before I got banned.


 
I remember being 12.


----------



## Dangale (Mar 7, 2011)

On the internet, Never Lol. But in my hometown I am banned from my local museum for drifting in the parking lot.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2011)

Enwon said:


> I hope you learned your lesson.  Keep your awful puns out of my Skype chat.  It's rape and then abortion of comedy and the English language.


I should keep a running tally of the number of times the word rape is used for something other than sexual assault. =D


Since games are included in this:

I was once kicked from a L4D2 game. Me and a friend who had both played L4D before set up a server for a noob friend of ours who had never played. So we played and let him learn the game, and he screwed up once in a while, but we let it slide.

Unfortunately my friend had forgot to lock the game and three elitists pop up in our game and ban our noob friend because he's a noob. Then I get disconnected. When I get back into the game I watch my other friend who started the game get voted out. All because we weren't good enough for them.

The last laugh was mine, however. The three elitists were playing survivors with me, and I set it up so we were trapped in a room together, slimed my team with a bomb, and watched as armies of zombies took out our entire team. As I laid there with my health in the red I mocked them all for not being able to fight their way out of the room. "I thought you guys were so awesome. This should be simple for you guys." When I logged out myself and two other survivors were down and either dead or in the red and the third one had over half his health gone.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 7, 2011)

No, never.


----------



## Grifff (Mar 8, 2011)

Ive been banned from AF for quoting the magnets meme in my signaure. Thats about it really.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 8, 2011)

A few years ago I was banned from the Michigan(Midwest) Furs forum.

It was right after the website forums were created. I had already gotten under the vice-admin's skin because I tend to like some anime and he hates anime. Plus he didn't like me for other reasons.

I made a thread about 4chan in the "general chat" forum. Just asking what people thought of it, if anyone had been there. The thread disappeared. Was deleted by the vice-admin. When I asked him why, he told me it was "Off topic". I'm not exactly sure how it was off topic in an "everything goes" forum, so I asked him, and he acted evasive.

So I made another thread calling him out as an admin, saying he was abusing his powers and lying. I was banned for that. Later on the head admin said the thread was deleted because they were afraid of attracting hackers from 4chan, even though the head admin works as a system admin and should know how to handle shit like that. It certainly wasn't about the thread being off topic, obviously.

The head admin later said it was a temp ban, and afterward told me to "reapply". Reapply to me means make a new account, so I did. And then I got banned for making duplicate accounts, even though with the wording he used, it sounded like that's what he wanted me to do.

Then I got let back in again, and not too long after was banned a third time, permanently, for being profane and trollish. I wasn't even half as trollish as even half the people here on FAF. I think it referred to a post I made in a "show your guns" thread the head admin had made, where they were showing pictures of dozens of different guns, and I commented that the pictures made them look like a bunch of right wing redneck militia nutjobs, which they did. You don't go around posting pics of all your dozens of guns, some of them semi-autos and assault rifles, without looking like a crazy fucker.

But the admin and vice-admin won't let me back in, saying I'm a nuisance and cause problems. The vice-admin went so far as to saying no one likes me and I have no friends, and bragged about how many friends he had in comparison.

To think both these guys are people in their 30s.... but it is the herpderpdom.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 8, 2011)

I was banned twice from the WWE forums and gotten I think ten infractions same site.

I was bitch there XD


----------



## Corto (Mar 8, 2011)

Only once from a furry chat, as far as I recall.
It was some random furry group on Steam I was invited to by some dickhead in my friends list, I decided to log in and call them mean names. They didn't like that very much.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 9, 2011)

How to get banned from #yiffenz:

* Topic is 'J'ai mis ma robe et chapeau de sorcier | Yiff meh pl0x | Pics or it didn't happen | Stop talking about op statuses!'
<JCFynx> Hello friends
<JCFynx> 
<JCFynx> GoldenPaws what are you doing here you aren't 18 O:)
<Canti> Hello there
<JCFynx> O:)
<JCFynx> Hello O:)
<JCFynx> This is a good chat
<Canti> IT ARE!
<Canti> 
<JCFynx> Excuse me but I believe that word is conjugated as "is" in this sense
<Canti> No.
<Canti> It's are.
<MidnightFox> I have a sneaking feeling he don't care >.>
<Canti> IT ARE ARE DAMNIT
<JCFynx> Actually it would be "he doesn't care"
<Canti> No. He don't care.
<JCFynx> And it's "a sinking feeling"
<Canti> I ban grammar Nazis.
<Canti> Just fyi.
<Canti> iBan gN's
<JCFynx> Actually an apostrophe isn't used to pluralize an acronym unless the acronym already contains punctuation
<Canti> Hey JC
* You were kicked by Canti (Canti)


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh Jcfynx, tell me more about your IRC adventures.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 9, 2011)

JC I think I love you.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> Oh Jcfynx, tell me more about your IRC adventures.


 
This is a PG-13 forum.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 9, 2011)

How to get banned from #gamerfurs: a primer

1.) Don't identify as someone who plays video games
2.) Congratulations you are banned!

<PixelFox> Hey JC, what kind of games are -you- into then? o.o
<JCFynx> I don't really play video games now that I'm in my twenties ):
<PixelFox> ....
<PixelFox> And yet.. you're residing in #gamerfurs.
<PixelFox> Where most of us areb.
<JCFynx> I'm not sure how I got here. /=
<JCFynx> I think I'm lost.
<PixelFox> o_o;
* Michichael-Work blinks.
<Sethan> Seriously JC, if you don't like games why're you here?
<JCFynx> I guess I took a wrong turn at Albequerque /=
<PixelFox> .....
* PixelFox smells something.
* Sethan shows ya the door then
<PixelFox> It's because you're in softpaws.
<NiteTheDragon> Pawsy, kick him already.
* You were kicked by Sethan (#gamerfurs Thanks for visiting.)


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 9, 2011)

I was once banned from Planet Halflife's forums, temp banned from Doomworld and Sven Coop forums for posting disgusting shit (Some asian guy eating a fetus) and more or less recently was banned from Vivisector for "Terrible posting".

I was also losered twice on Doomworld, one for stupid shit that I just didn't bother going to for five years and again for a couple of days for misusing the report button (I thought it was used for alerting mods of topics in the wrong place). Being losered basically means you cannot view any of the main forums and are restricted to the Losers and Post Hell subforums.

I also was infracted several times on FAF, three for insults and one for supposed trolling (calling the staff a bunch of clowns for not getting their shit together when FA was down over the summer in 2008, because I thought the downtime was because of software, AGAIN). I've also been infracted at the CNCDen/CNCGames forums once for profanity (lol).

On Furnet IRC, I've been banned from #cumsalot for being critical of mods and the owner, from #dragons for a while since I was generally immature but was unbanned after a while.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 10, 2011)

Glaice said:


> On Furnet IRC, I've been banned from #cumsalot for being critical of mods and the owner


 
Oh my gosh! I've been banned from there too.

We should share our stories.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm banned from furry amino for saying p*nis


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> I'm banned from furry amino for saying p*nis


So, yeah


----------



## Pipistrele (Mar 31, 2019)

Wow, that's an ancient one. So many people in this thread I don't even know. Are they alive yet? Are they in furry fandom still? Did they move on? Who are they now? Now that's a trip to the past


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 31, 2019)

I got banned from this IMVU furry room because my avatar looked like a human or some shit, and they were really rude as hell. Like I would go in there and say hi or hello, and they would continue to talk to their friends as if I had never even spoken. I get having a busy chat makes it hard to see others replies but this was not that. The chat was really slow. I would say Hi and then like 5 minutes later someone else would just continue their earlier convo, and when ever convo's were happening and i saw more people in the chat I'd try to introduce myself but they just kept ignoring me, until one of the mods kicked me from the room and I had no idea why. 

Even when i came back and asked why did they ban me they wouldn't say, and it wasn't until I personally DM'd one of the mods that i got my fucking answer. They said they banned me cause my "Avatar looked human" or some shit, and yeah i did have a human avatar but I also had a furry outfit. I'm not full furry on IMVU every time I log on dammit, I like my human stuff too. They also tried to make it seem like _I _was the asshole in the situation when I didn't even do anything, except have a human avatar at the time. I even said they were rude for just ignoring me like that, and they said they don't talk to people with human avatars.

I don't go to that room anymore, mainly because it's filled with a bunch of egotistical furry assholes. if they had just said something to me instead of straight up ignorig me like that maybe I would've changed my avatar to pass, but honestly I went around and I told other people about this same room on IMVU and guess what? They also said they knew who I was talking about because they were notorious for being jerks to new furs on the site! Everywhere I went I kept hearing stories of people going "Yeah they just straight up ignored everything I said, couldn't even say Hi to one of them". Its like some kind of exclusive club with them where only furries with good outfits are allowed in. 

One time I made a second account, and this time i actually got really good furry outfits. And then whenever the mods weren't looking, and someone came in with a human avatar, I'd DM them and tell them to wear something that looks like an animal or else they'd get kicked because for some reason the mods don't ever explain their rules or even give warnings to people who don't know their rules. You can't follow rules if you don't know there are rules to begin with, and you can't expect people to follow rules if you never explain them and you just give them the cold shoulder when they actually ask. 

It just really bugged me especially since this furry room was one of the more popular ones, so new furs would come all the time but of course they wouldn't have a full furry outfit, and they'd get kicked cause they didn't have enough credits for paws, or for ears.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Wayholka (Mar 31, 2019)

On Newgrounds, my original account has been banned dozens of times. Half the time I was banned for posting in a spam thread. Over there, if a mod personally doesn't like the topic, he can delete the topic and have everyone who posted in it banned for a few days. Every time I posted it felt like I was playing Russian Roulette.


----------



## Tendo64 (Mar 31, 2019)

I got banned from this web-based adoptable game called OviPets back in 2014 for cheating and trolling just for kicks and giggles (mind you, I went really far just to harass people, telling them I hoped their dogs died and shit). I remember crying like a baby and emailing the mods fabricating this big story about how "my brother told me he'd play and he used my referral code but turned out to be a troll but I locked him out of his account!!" I don't think they bought it but they said if no more accounts pop up on my IP, they'd restore my account--and they did.

I never tried trolling people ever again. Besides, now that I'm older, I understand how immature, immoral, and wrong it is. I look back and cringe at what a spoiled brat I was.

I also quit the game by choice like, three months later.


----------



## Italo Fox (Mar 31, 2019)

Just once, when I was like 15 on MySpace. I got into a spam war with a troll. I was such an idiot back then because I even remembered calling the police just because this person somehow found out all of the MySpace groups I was a member of and started smacking BS about me.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

Yeah, I got banned once from a SS13 server years ago for playing as a clown which if you don't know has the role of being the biggest nuisance in the station, your job is to prank everyone by making them slip on banana peels and messing with electricity among other things.





And if you think that's annoying you should see what space wizards can do...


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Mar 31, 2019)

Locking due to necro


----------

